# Securing engineering job possible from overseas?..Instrumentation Engineer - 3yrs exp



## somesh1942 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I followed a lot of threads and all seems to talk about job hunt in Australia, how much it costs, ways of getting a job etc...Appreciate your thoughts..

Well I am not in Australia.. Trying to get a PR and thinking to pursue job hunt from overseas.. 

I have 3 yrs work exp as an Instrumentation Engineer in Energy industry. I have a decent engineering job here in India, which I can for go for an engineering job in Australia. I am at a junior level and hence I am aiming at an entry level jobs, but like to land up in engineering jobs only.. Can't risk my present life/career for a non engineering job..

Hence friends, may I know how tough is it to hunt a job (in my case engineering sector-Energy, Mining, Oil&Gas) in Australia from overseas?

Are job agents/agencies reliable in getting a job?

Thanks you..
Somesh


----------



## somesh1942 (Feb 9, 2013)

Friends... your help is much appreciated... this helps me decide a lot of things...


----------



## Bowsie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Somesh

Try skilledmigrantjobs dot com. It's a job search engine, mainly for Australia and New Zealand. They only list jobs where the employer is already willing to sponsor you into the country.

They have an engineering section.

Best of luck!


----------



## Valmik (Aug 23, 2013)

I have done BE Electrical from India, had all experience in India and looking for job in Electrical in australia. I have Australian PR .

So can you help me to seek job since i donot have any australian experience.





Bowsie said:


> Hi Somesh
> 
> Try skilledmigrantjobs dot com. It's a job search engine, mainly for Australia and New Zealand. They only list jobs where the employer is already willing to sponsor you into the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowsie (Feb 17, 2013)

Valmik

I have not even been to Australia, so I am not the expert sorry. But go to skilledmigrantjobs dot com/JobSeeker/ and click 'create my resume'. You will need to register on the site. You can post your resume up, and companies that are looking for good employees will read your resume (and maybe they will provide sponsorship into Australia).

I hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Valmik said:


> I have done BE Electrical from India, had all experience in India and looking for job in Electrical in australia. I have Australian PR .
> 
> So can you help me to seek job since i donot have any australian experience.


Hi Valmik,

You can search for a job on seek.co.au

This is Australia's no 1 job portal. Don't forget to add "With Australian PR" on the top of your resume.

It will increase your chance of getting interview call.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Am glad to know that you all are doing very good Engineering Jobs here in India..........

Guess....you all got positive assessment from EA for qualification........and for some work experience too.....



But one thing.....OZ employers are not that keen on employing someone overseas.............unless your presence in OZ is important for them..

One advice.......job agencies or consultants......will just bog you down somewhere in Desert where you never find an Oasis.....

Cheers


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Am glad to know that you all are doing very good Engineering Jobs here in India..........
> 
> Guess....you all got positive assessment from EA for qualification........and for some work experience too.....
> 
> ...


Hi Mosa,

Are you working in Australia??

How's the job market for Sales or Business Development (Automation) people??

I'm not planning to apply from India, but I'll surely try for it. Once I get the visa, I will be there within a month or two.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Hi Mosa,
> 
> Are you working in Australia??
> 
> ...


Am not.....but I know how it works out there........My brodas and cousins are....

Am applying offshore from India.......but I worked in Mid-east and now wrkng in India.... 


Cheers


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys
I received my PR in april and I have been looking (unsuccessfully) for a job since. Im a biomedical engineer by profession and only have about 1.5 years worth of experience (I graduated in november last year). Looks like the trouble which I didnt face while applying for PR has been added onto the troubles that Im currently facing looking for interview call backs. Any suggestion you guys?
Abhishek


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys
> I received my PR in april and I have been looking (unsuccessfully) for a job since. Im a biomedical engineer by profession and only have about 1.5 years worth of experience (I graduated in november last year). Looks like the trouble which I didnt face while applying for PR has been added onto the troubles that Im currently facing looking for interview call backs. Any suggestion you guys?
> Abhishek


My advice to you is...it will take 3 to 6 months at least to build your professional network there and to get into a desired job.....meanwhile keep applying all relevant jobs in SEEK....WORK IN AUSTRALIA......GUMTREE......

Try to get connected with the professionals in OZ using your linkedin....send them messages....mails....seek advises and suggestions........


simple mantra....use all your connections....

Good luck


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

BDM India said:


> I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
> I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


Hi, 

In which skill category did you got your skill is accessed?
Electrical engineering or Electronics engineering?

Did you taken a help of any Visa Consultant or completed all the formalities by your self.

I am also an Instrumentation and want to apply for Australia PR, need your guidance regarding preparation.

Thanks


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

patelpiyush_4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> In which skill category did you got your skill is accessed?
> Electrical engineering or Electronics engineering?
> ...


Hi,

EA assessed me under 233513 Plant and Production Engineer specialist in Automation and Control. 

My agent was not aware of this specialization, he insisted on & went ahead with Professional Engineer NEC. I did lot of research & came to know exact category of my profile. I requested EA to change it to PPE.

It was a big mess !!! I survived !!! Thank god !!


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Hi,
> 
> EA assessed me under 233513 Plant and Production Engineer specialist in Automation and Control.
> 
> ...



Thanks for quick reply.

Did EA modified your skill assessment? Do you paid any additional fee for change in the skill assessment.

I am having bachelors of engineering in Instrumentation and Control engineering. Studied in India.

I am presently out side India, hence can not take a help of professional agent. Can you please help me in preparing for skill assessment & CDR?


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

patelpiyush_4u said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Did EA modified your skill assessment? Do you paid any additional fee for change in the skill assessment.
> 
> ...



There are 3-4 stages of assessment. In my case, I was lucky as EA accepted my request, since it was middle stage.

My agent didn't help me in document preparation as he wasn't aware about Instrumentation & Control. CDR & other documentation is a time consuming process. You have to spend at least 20-25 days on it if you are working. I can guide you if you have any issue, but you are the only person to know about your technical work. I would suggest you to prepare the docs at your own.

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

BDM India said:


> There are 3-4 stages of assessment. In my case, I was lucky as EA accepted my request, since it was middle stage.
> 
> My agent didn't help me in document preparation as he wasn't aware about Instrumentation & Control. CDR & other documentation is a time consuming process. You have to spend at least 20-25 days on it if you are working. I can guide you if you have any issue, but you are the only person to know about your technical work. I would suggest you to prepare the docs at your own.
> 
> Cheers


3-4 stages!!! can you explain me pls....


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> 3-4 stages!!! can you explain me pls....


I am not aware in detail. I have read it in the forum of Instrumentation & control engineer's.


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

BDM India said:


> There are 3-4 stages of assessment. In my case, I was lucky as EA accepted my request, since it was middle stage.
> 
> My agent didn't help me in document preparation as he wasn't aware about Instrumentation & Control. CDR & other documentation is a time consuming process. You have to spend at least 20-25 days on it if you are working. I can guide you if you have any issue, but you are the only person to know about your technical work. I would suggest you to prepare the docs at your own.
> 
> Cheers


Dear BDM,

Thanking for your help to me.

As per Checklist for Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) application, I have question about following documents:

(1) Certified documentary evidence of employment [must be provided if you have relevant work experience of 12 months or more, or if the work experience provides a basis of a career episode(s)]

Question: Normally Indian employers provide exp certificate.
exp certificate have name, joining date, leaving date, etc. Is this exp letter is sufficient to claim the experience? or 
should We need to get detailed description of our duties performed in writing from employers? 


(2) An account of Continuing Professional Development (CPD)

Question: What document can be provided for this? professional training certificate, etc?

(3) CDR Declaration Page

Question: What details are required for this Document? can you provide more details about content of this document?

(4) Summary Statement of evidence for the competency elements

Question: What details are required for this? is Exp. letter or Resume is sufficient? 

(5) Skilled Employment (Optional Service); period of employment, job title, main five (5) duties, full or part-time (hours/week)

Question: Do we require to apply for this service for claiming of experience acquired till now?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

patelpiyush_4u said:


> Dear BDM,
> 
> Thanking for your help to me.
> 
> ...



I did not get any trouble with these questions after reading carefully the Skill Assessment booklet. Why don't you do the same thing? The best way to prepare CDR is to follow strictly the instructions in the booklet.


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I did not get any trouble with these questions after reading carefully the Skill Assessment booklet. Why don't you do the same thing? The best way to prepare CDR is to follow strictly the instructions in the booklet.


Dear BDM,

Thanks for assistance, I will do the same as you have done.

I will ask you specific question, if i am stuck any where.


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I did not get any trouble with these questions after reading carefully the Skill Assessment booklet. Why don't you do the same thing? The best way to prepare CDR is to follow strictly the instructions in the booklet.


Dear Vinhnguyenvan19781983,

What are the contents of your assessment report? 

Is EA mentioned your professional experience in assessment letter? 

Or shall we ask additionally for assessment of professional experience to claim points about experience?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

patelpiyush_4u said:


> Dear Vinhnguyenvan19781983,
> 
> What are the contents of your assessment report?
> 
> ...



The Assessment Report mentions your qualification and experiences meeting the Australian qualification and professional you have applied, in my case it's Production or Plant Engineer. 

Since I also asked for additional assessment regarding experience evaluation (cost additional $250), the report mentions the duration of my experiences. I am not sure other reports include this information. I think it is good to have this information to provide DIAC when you logde visa.


----------



## patelpiyush_4u (Sep 5, 2013)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> The Assessment Report mentions your qualification and experiences meeting the Australian qualification and professional you have applied, in my case it's Production or Plant Engineer.
> 
> Since I also asked for additional assessment regarding experience evaluation (cost additional $250), the report mentions the duration of my experiences. I am not sure other reports include this information. I think it is good to have this information to provide DIAC when you logde visa.


Dear Vinhnguyenvan19781983,

Did you have paid additional $250 for evaluation of your experience?

Can you give me your CDR as reference, it can help me in preparing my CDR.

My e mail id: patelpiyush_4u @ yahoo . com


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

*help needed*



BDM India said:


> I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
> I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


Hello,

Can you pls help me.I am an instrumentation engineer as well.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

somesh1942 said:


> Friends... your help is much appreciated... this helps me decide a lot of things...


Hello,

Can you pls help me.I am an instrumentation engineer as well.


----------

